# Haunted Mine Shaft themed yard haunt ideas.....



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

OK I got a general idea of my theme for my yard haunt for 2009. It is going to be a haunted mine shaft. It will be split up into 3 different areas. The front of the house will be the Silva Mining Company. There will be a mine shaft entrance that goes over the sidewalk that leads up to the house. With the fence pillars and fence sections that I built going off on each side down the front sidewalk. Inside the tunnel will be two different 4' x 4' (8' tall) boxes that will be two different mining scenes. Then the TOT's will get to the front door and get their candy.


This is a sketch I made of what I want the mine shaft entrance to look like.










This is a drawing of how the rooms in the tunnel will be lined up.










These are the fence pillars and fence sections that will be on either side of the mine shaft entrance.










On the left side of the tunnel will be a bunch of wooden barrels, crates, shovels and pick axes. The crates will say explosives on them. One of the crates by the fence will be my MIB.

YouTube - crate comp2

On the right hand side of the mine shaft entrance will be a mine cart with a skeleton in it.

This is the beginning of the mine cart.










And this is the hard hat the skeleton will be wearing.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

The second section of the yard haunt will be on the front corner of the house next to the Mining Company. This section will have an old shack where the widow of a mine shaft worker waits for her husband to come home(but he never will, he still haunts the mine shaft where he died).  There will be a door on the front of the shack that is open that will house my FCG. There will also be a rocking chair that rocks by itself on the front porch of the shack. Next to the house will be a dog house where their dog still waits for both of them. The corner of the yard will have a picket fence around it.

FCG that will be in the shack this year.










This is the dog that will be in the dog house next to the shack.

YouTube - DogWolf


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

The third section of the yard haunt will be down the side of the house. This will be the mining town's cemetery where all the mining employees were buried. This will house our new tombstones and new cemetery arch sign. 

This is a picture of the cemetery last year. This year there will be a new arch on top of the columns and the location will shift to the left of the picture down the side of the house and it will be much larger. Oh and we have all new tombstones in the works as well!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I still am searching for ideas for the 2 rooms in the tunnel and some stuff to fill in the area around the mine cart. Also there is about a 10' x 10' area that will be on the front corner of the yard in front of the "shack" that will be pretty bare. But, I don't want anything too high or distracting so that people can see the FCG in the shack and dog in the dog house.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I love that crate...what are the measurements?

have you thought of having a half buried miner in one of the side areas...make some paper mache boulders...and some kicking legs


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I really, really like that!!! you have been very busy!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I love that crate...what are the measurements?
> 
> have you thought of having a half buried miner in one of the side areas...make some paper mache boulders...and some kicking legs


The crate is 22" deep, 24" high and 33" wide. It is pretty big. Bigger then I wanted. Great idea for inside the shaft. I have always wanted to make the kinking legs!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

creepycathy said:


> I really, really like that!!! you have been very busy!!


Not really busy.  I can't quite get going on projects, because I always try to make stuff as cheaply as possible. So it takes me a while to make stuff while I am scrounging for the parts.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

looking fantastic! love the crate. kudos to a fellow cheapscape.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

How are you going to build the interior of the mine? Are you just building wood rooms, or are you going to try soe MM or something for a earthy textured look?

Also, are you going to paint the mine cart? The circular saw cut marks are intersting, so I'm just wondering.

Your helmet is looking really good. Fantastic paint treatment.

I know I've said it before, but your MIB is absolutely sensational. I love it!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

TK421 said:


> How are you going to build the interior of the mine? Are you just building wood rooms, or are you going to try soe MM or something for a earthy textured look?
> 
> Also, are you going to paint the mine cart? The circular saw cut marks are intersting, so I'm just wondering.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the inside of the mine. I actually was reading some stuff people wrote on your Slaughtered Lamb thread about kids not noticing stuff. I am wondering how much detail I want to put into the inside of the tunnel. I am thinking of using foam torched for texture and then painted like rock. But, I also am thinking of pallet boards that look like they are holding back the rock. I don't really know. The mine shaft is going to be the last thing I build. Since it will be a one time thing, I don't want to put too much into it.

The mine cart is actually made from pallets that had cans of tar sitting on them. So those are the can marks not cut marks. I am going to leave it outside to "weather" until Halloween. I also will be beating it up a little to make it look older. I have left my MIB outside since I built it and it is already getting some aging. One good thing of living in the Northwest.  If all else fails I will utilize my new technique of spray adhesive and dirt. To be honest I kind of like the can marks, but I see what you are saying.

Plus this is just what I am willing to share. I have a few things I am keeping under wraps.  Some stuff has to be a surprise right?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Everything looks good so far.

I hadn't thought about it before, but are you in an area where parents will let their kids walk through an enclosed "tunnel" like that? Or are you going to make it large enough for parents to escort their kids through?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

It is funny you mention that. We used to have 2 boxes set up, one on either side of the walkway up to the house with a roof over the top. I trimmed it out to look like a house or a castle. There were just static props in each of them. One was a doctor and the other was a grim reaper. We had a strobe in one and a black light in the other. The doctor was kind of scary actually. He had a piece of tubing running from under the table in front of him up trough his body and down his arm onto the table. Under the table was a pump and the doctor had a clever(wood painted like metal) in one hand and he chopped off the other. The pump would circulate red water from a whole in the table to a bucket underneath and back through his arm spurting out onto the clever. The table blocked the view of the little TOT's. But, the funny part was that every single kid went through no matter how small. The even funnier thing was that a lot parents wouldn't go through and made the kids go through themselves up to the house to get the candy.  

Since then we have decided not to do any blood or gore. Everything is directed towards the little guys. Nothing in the tunnel will be scary. More like Disney animated props. I am planning on making it one group at a time because they will have to exit back through the tunnel. Plus that is why I keep the tunnel or house straight so that parents and onlookers can see through to the front door and can watch the kids the whole time. If parents don't want the kids to go in or if the kids don't want to go in, I have candy for them out at the main sidewalk. Last year only two kids didn't want to go up to the house(so I got to eat most of the candy while I watched from out there).

The MIB only gets triggered for TOT's I think can handle it and adults. My Jailjumper guy was on a motion switch and went off for everyone and he seemed to be OK for most everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I like scatterbrains idea with the buried miner and the kicking legs. I also like your mine cart.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking great so far.Wish I had the room to do what you do.If I had all those different scenes,I would have to use both yards on either side of me.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool! That makes a lot of sense.

What might work for the walls of your mine is to take the pallets and slip styrofoam between the two sets of boards. Then torch the foam. Done right, it should look like rock being held back by wood. To cover the cave, you might just use an old, dirty painters cloth.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sure you are aware of my concern for the weather here.  The one thing I am going to invest in is plywood for the roof of the boxes and the tunnel. Most everything that is mechanical needs to be covered. That is the main reason for the tunnel, shack and doghouse. To keep that stuff dry. I am even trying to come up with a way to weather proof the MIB. It was under the porch last year so I don't know how to keep it dry if it is out in the yard.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I just saw the crate, I must have missed it . It's awsome. I want one.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Looking great so far.Wish I had the room to do what you do.If I had all those different scenes,I would have to use both yards on either side of me.


It actually isn't a lot of space. Everything is kind of compact. It does seem to be more then what you have though because our yard wraps around and we are on a corner. Yours is cool though because it seems to blend in with its environment. Mine has the house as the backdrop. I have along way to go to even remotely be where you are. You have a great set up.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

YHJ,
Do you have time to build a small lean-to type structure to place the MIB in?
It doesnt have to be but big enough to hold the box with a little head and side room to spare.
Its not like you have a lot to do..........LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> It actually isn't a lot of space. Everything is kind of compact. It does seem to be more then what you have though because our yard wraps around and we are on a corner. Yours is cool though because it seems to blend in with its environment. Mine has the house as the backdrop. I have along way to go to even remotely be where you are. You have a great set up.


Thanks ,
I have the atvantage of tweaking it every year.
But you have woodworking skills ,I only dream of.
After the incident with the buzzsaw.....
well.......Who knew they could get loose?
LOL


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> YHJ,
> Do you have time to build a small lean-to type structure to place the MIB in?
> It doesnt have to be but big enough to hold the box with a little head and side room to spare.
> Its not like you have a lot to do..........LOL


I rarely laugh out loud(refuse to type the abbreviation), but that got me. I got a good chuckle from that. 

I would kind of like the box to be out in the open, so what I might do is get a plastic bin and put it inside upside down and cut a thin slot for the shaft to go through. Then I will line the underside of the top of the crate with a thin sheet of aluminum from the front of a dishwasher. That should keep most of the water out I would think. It really doesn't open that much.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your haunted mineshaft sounds like a lot of good scares to be had. Halloween Horror Nights had a Haunted Mines scarezone one year. They put these mineshaft-looking openings all around that section of park. Then, they had the front of them covered in camo-netting to make it look like jungle vines growing over it. Inside was this that would jump out at you:













Here's a close-up of the costume. Notice this one is wearing things around his lower arms. Those were great. It extended his arms so he had this great-looking pose and when he lunged at you the arms were huge!:














Here's the artwork they had for that zone. Could give you some ideas:














They also had another zone using the same idea:


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

I just bought a roll of brown kraft paper (like butcher paper). It's 6' wide by 800' long. I intend to make a rough framework of arches made of lumber and pallets to form tunnel supports, then crinkle up the paper to make it look like rock and staple it to the top and sides of the arches to make a 6' high x 5' wide mineshaft. We'll paint the paper to add to the rock look. And we'll add some broken and sagging supports to make it look like a collapse could happen any minute. Add some flickering lanterns and speakers to make creaky sounds and maybe have some dripping water. There are some other good ideas at a thread started earlier this year:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/77493-haunted-mine-shaft-ideas.html


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

redrom said:


> I just bought a roll of brown kraft paper (like butcher paper). It's 6' wide by 800' long. I intend make a rough framework of arches made of lumber and pallets to form tunnel supports, then crinkle up the paper to make it look like rock and staple it to the top and sides of the arches to make a 6' high x 5' wide mineshaft. We'll paint the paper to add to the rock look. And we'll add some broken and sagging supports to make it look like a collapse could happen any minute. Add some flickering lanterns and speakers to make creaky sounds and maybe have some dripping water. There are some other good ideas at a thread started earlier this year:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/77493-haunted-mine-shaft-ideas.html


How long is your tunnel going to be?

My tunnel is going to be short. 12 feet long. I am definitely using styrofoam for the "rock" around the front entrance. Inside the tunnel I am still not sure about what I will use. The height of my tunnel will be 8 feet. Basic length of plywood sheets and 2x4's. Since the tunnel is 12 feet long and the "boxes" will be 4 feet wide there will only be about 2 feet in between them. Which hopefully will be just enough so that the TOT's don't see both rooms at the same time. I have thought about the sagging support beams too. I still need to figure that part out though. I feel bad just talking about this tunnel. But, it will be the last thing I build. So no pictures of work in progress until then.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Terra said:


> They also had another zone using the same idea:


This is good inspiration. Very similar to what I see in my mind when I think of an old mine shaft. I don't know exactly what I am going to use for the support beams (they won't be supporting anything so I could even use styrofoam), but I am sure that I will be using styrofoam for the "rock" on either side and on top of the entrance supports. I will only be going out about 2 or 3 feet on either side of the entrance, so I hope that is enough to give it the feel of a cave or a mine shaft entrance. I have lots of 3 inch thick bead styrofoam. When you hit it with a blow torch it melts and you can create very cool looking rock like panels. I even plan to have little outcroppings of foam so that it looks more 3-dimensional. Of course I will paint it to look like rock and add moss and vines. Great idea about the hunting netting too! Thanks Terra.


----------



## Skellington (Sep 15, 2007)

Junkie,

I am not sure if you have seen the Haunted Mansion Northside site, but that person did a mine shaft that looks pretty good. It may give you some additional ideas. 

Here is the link: The Haunted Mansion-Northside

I think the mine shaft theme is fantasitc. Itis different and there are some great things you can do with it. Good luck.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I am sure you are aware of my concern for the weather here.  The one thing I am going to invest in is plywood for the roof of the boxes and the tunnel. Most everything that is mechanical needs to be covered. That is the main reason for the tunnel, shack and doghouse. To keep that stuff dry. I am even trying to come up with a way to weather proof the MIB. It was under the porch last year so I don't know how to keep it dry if it is out in the yard.


YHJ, this is an illustration of my "styrofoam wall inside a pallet idea. If you get 1" to 2" styrofoam, you should be able to torch and paint it to look like stone. Also, if you can cut it tight, it should keep a lot of wind and/or rain out. If you do this for the sides, you could also do it for the top, just run another pallet across the top and secure it. This will give you wind and rain protection, and complete the look of wood planks holding back stone. 

If you did this, you shouldn't need the plywood.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

If YHJ doesn't try your method TK, I might. My mine shaft is small enough to just use 4 to 6 pallets.No one goes in it ,but you can see the inside from the path to the door.I had thought about a "Floating Lantern" inside and the pallets would help support the structure, which is subject to windy days in October. My problem is I have no workspace or storage to speak of, so building anything too far ahead is not possible. I do have some vacation in July, although, building something in my living room because it's 110 degrees out, might not go over so well..........


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I too have no where to store the tunnel. So it will be the last thing I build. TK's idea is great. I am just not sure yet what I will do because I have been trying to get most of the other stuff out of the way so that I can focus on the tunnel around set up time in mid October. Wyatt are you going to keep the mine shaft theme for a while?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I plan to keep the "Haunted Mine" theme going for a while.Its only been 2 years, and I keep getting ideas to add to it. I have a notebook crammed full of photos and notes just waiting for the time and cash to pull it off. The summer weather here is NOT fun to work in. So,it seems I'm always running behind.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Yeah, I plan to keep the "Haunted Mine" theme going for a while.Its only been 2 years, and I keep getting ideas to add to it. I have a notebook crammed full of photos and notes just waiting for the time and cash to pull it off. The summer weather here is NOT fun to work in. So,it seems I'm always running behind.


That is good way to do it. I was hoping to do that. That way you can keep adding to your theme. I think this might be the only year that I do this theme. It is a really cool theme, but I have my heart set on doing a carnival theme in 2010.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> That is good way to do it. I was hoping to do that. That way you can keep adding to your theme. I think this might be the only year that I do this theme. It is a really cool theme, but I have my heart set on doing a carnival theme in 2010.


YHJ, you going for the "Boney Island" concept? 

*Boney Island Tour*

I've always loved that set up and wish I could put some of that into my display. Still haven't motorized anything in my haunt -- need to learn about that stuff.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

how about adding a gold panning sluice? I always got a kick out of places that let you pan yer own gold, knott's berry farm was a good one, anyways it's going to be cold as usual, but for the fearless, a bobbing for apples sluice. Maybe even add some warm water to be nice? Use some golden delicious apples...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

litemareb4xmas said:


> how about adding a gold panning sluice? I always got a kick out of places that let you pan yer own gold, knott's berry farm was a good one, anyways it's going to be cold as usual, but for the fearless, a bobbing for apples sluice. Maybe even add some warm water to be nice? Use some golden delicious apples...


Not a bad idea. I was thinking of more of a decorative one. But, an operational one with some kind of twist would be great.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

TK421 said:


> YHJ, you going for the "Boney Island" concept?
> 
> *Boney Island Tour*
> 
> I've always loved that set up and wish I could put some of that into my display. Still haven't motorized anything in my haunt -- need to learn about that stuff.


I was thinking of something along those lines. However, I would probably go a little more dark. I actually have been to Boney Island. The last year before he stopped doing the full thing. It was really cool and very kid friendly. If I can do a carnival theme in 2010 I would like to have it have a little grit to it. Plus I don't really want to have to buy that many skeletons. I was thinking more along the lines of a deserted carnival with a few uninvited visitors.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That sounds pretty good. I can think if a few horror movies that have some terror lurking in the shadows behind the big tent or the roller coaster.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

TK421 said:


> That sounds pretty good. I can think if a few horror movies that have some terror lurking in the shadows behind the big tent or the roller coaster.


yeah like kiss- phantom of the park...lol!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

HA!!! Laughing my a$$ off!

Oh, god -- the memories!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

One of my many "old West" ideas, was to have a "Old UnFaithful Geyser" surrounded by under-lit pools of bubbling water.Every so often with a little fog and mist,then whoosh.....

Although trying to get all the water to end up back in the pond and not in the street or drenching the TOT's is another matter.Then I also don't want it to look like someone just snapped off a sprinkler head in the lawn either.....

too many ideas ,so little money.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> One of my many "old West" ideas, was to have a "Old UnFaithful Geyser" surrounded by under-lit pools of bubbling water.Every so often with a little fog and mist,then whoosh.....
> 
> Although trying to get all the water to end up back in the pond and not in the street or drenching the TOT's is another matter.Then I also don't want it to look like someone just snapped off a sprinkler head in the lawn either.....
> 
> too many ideas ,so little money.


Some texan millionaire moved to a town where I grew up oh 30 years or so, and he wanted to build a amusement park that would be bigger than disneyland someday, what it came to was a train that ran about a 100' circle, his wife's bell collection and singing mudpuddles, it was horrible, a pond full of mud with air lines putting up bubbles of mud here and there set to awful music coming from some stupid looking rock speakers. 
Glad I never got drug there, my Mom drug my little brother there once and I got the report from him...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

litemareb4xmas said:


> Some texan millionaire moved to a town where I grew up oh 30 years or so, and he wanted to build a amusement park that would be bigger than disneyland someday, what it came to was a train that ran about a 100' circle, his wife's bell collection and singing mudpuddles, it was horrible, a pond full of mud with air lines putting up bubbles of mud here and there set to awful music coming from some stupid looking rock speakers.
> Glad I never got drug there, my Mom drug my little brother there once and I got the report from him...


Oh man I kind of feel bad for that guy. I guess he got to take a shot at his dream though. Maybe he got some happiness out of it.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I am excited because I started my dynamite plunger box. I figure I will stack up some TNT or dynamite sticks and have the plunger sitting nearby. I started a thread for it here....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78049-dynamite-plunger-box.html


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

OK now I am getting kind of excited with this theme. It started out just being something to do this year so I could have extra time for a carnival theme next year. But, now that I got one of the helmets done and now I have the the dynamite plunger done I am starting to dig this theme. I still think it will be the only year I do it, but it should be fun!!!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I started the facade for the Flying Crank Ghost shack today. The front will consist of six 3' x4' panels. So it will be 8 feet tall and 9 feet wide and will have a 3 foot deep porch in front. The two panels in the middle will consist of the door sections. The two panels on either side of the door section will consist of the window panels on the top and a full section below. I want to find a rusted corrugated pieces for the roof. Oh and there will be a doghouse next to it for Wolf/Dog.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

OK here is a few shots of the beginning of the facade for the FCG shack. This will be one of the panels that flank the center door panel. It comes apart into two 3'x4' panels. I will replicate these two panels for the other half and build a door section for the middle.

This is what it will look like standing up.










This is what it looks like with the window trim.










This is is it taken apart into 2 pieces for storage. I still need to face the bottom section but I liked how it was turning out and wanted to take a few pics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Sure ya just dont want to give it to me when your done with it this year.........
looks good so far, YHJ


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Sure ya just dont want to give it to me when your done with it this year.........
> looks good so far, YHJ


That's not a bad idea!! But, I think you might want to wait until I get the stuff done before we make any deals. You might end up with a load of crap dropped off in your driveway.  

Hopefully some of this stuff will turn out OK. Plus I am really starting to get into this theme. Next year Halloween will be on a Sunday so maybe it would be better for me to do this theme again before I switch to the carnival theme that I have been wanting to do. I was searching through some of my dads stuff and found a cool little 2 foot tall wood barrel, a bunch of wooden crates, a rusted old cast iron kettle and a gold mining pan. I am starting to think this all might come together rather nicely. So far it is coming together much better then I had anticipated


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Sort of an inspiration.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! This is going to be incredible! You've done a ton of work so far. Makes me feel downright lazy...


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is going to be fantastic! Really looking good so far. I love using pallet and fence board because they're already weathered and ready to go.

Love the inspiration pics, too. They truly are inspiring!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I finished the center section of the shack. It is the top part of the door. I also got the bottom sections framed out, but couldn't quite get them done.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks Great.
I love the fact that it is all made out of wood. 
I just may have to find offsite storage and remake everything.
Well, someday anyway.........


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Looks Great.
> I love the fact that it is all made out of wood.
> I just may have to find offsite storage and remake everything.
> Well, someday anyway.........


Oh this is definitely going to be stored outside. I am hoping that will age it up a bit so that I don't have to. That way i don't really need to use up space for storage. I will just lean the panels up against the back of the garage.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

All your stuff for your haunted mine is looking really good, can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

the kiddies won't even be able to approach your house this year i bet.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

MLuther said:


> the kiddies won't even be able to approach your house this year i bet.


We actually make it really kid/TOT friendly. Its more like Disney style stuff. With a few things that I can trigger remotely for the older kids and parents. I made a girl pee her pants during our fourth or fifth year of doing a yard haunt. Since then its more about making it fun then scary. No blood or gore. Last year I think only one or two TOT's (out of the 200 or so that we had would) wouldn't go up to the door.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Oh this is definitely going to be stored outside. I am hoping that will age it up a bit so that I don't have to. That way i don't really need to use up space for storage. I will just lean the panels up against the back of the garage.


You are so lucky to have the advantage of a large yard and behind-the-garage storage.If I had my parents house ,I could do the same,but since they live 600 miles way,well its a bit of a stretch...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Looks Great.
> I love the fact that it is all made out of wood.


The best part is that it has been entirely free so far!!!! I know that isn't as big of deal on this forum, but I think it's pretty awesome!!!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine pictures..Easy


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


> Mine pictures..Easy


Holy cow! That is a lot like what I have in store. Thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I finished the bottom sections of the FCG shack. I still need to make the final two panels for the other side of the door. So far so good........










Here is the four panels taken apart for storage.










Here they are stacked up!!! Not to much space needed for storage. I just stood them up and leaned them against the back of the garage.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had my eye on a 4x4 that was laying on the side of the road. I finally stopped and snagged it. I am going to use it as a direction post for my haunt. It will go on the corner of the yard by the street and will point to the cemetery one way and the mine company the other way. Maybe I will throw in a few extra witty locations as well.  Maybe since people will be driving by it, I could put a countdown sign down on the middle!!!!

Here is an example of what I am talking about.










Here is something I drew of the sign on the corner of the yard by the street.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea! Can't wait to see what you'll be writing on the boards.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes that is a very good idea. You could have some really cool places to point to.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


>


That is gorgeous! Really outstanding. Good, solid structure with nice set dressing. 

Well done!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I got one deck panel done for the porch for in front of the shack. I also got the pieces cut out for the frame of the second window section. Hopefully I will be able to start putting it together today.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks great. Anxious to see it completed.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Pumpkin Torture Guy said:


> Anxious to see it completed.


Me too!!!!  I am building this stuff from things I salvage and find. So it is taking a lot longer to build. Not only that, but since it is stuff I find it is more work because I have to cut all the wood to sizes I need and straighten out the wood for framing the best I can. Plus it all needs to look "old" which makes it even harder because you can't just cut every board the same size. But, it is coming along and I hope to have the FCG shack pretty much done before LisaLisa comes to visit me in mid July!!! Oh and I found some plexi glass for the windows of the shack. Now all I relly need to find is some old rusted corrugated roofing for the porch roof.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent job yhj!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I got another section done for my FCG Shack. I just need to complete the bottom section that will go under the window section I just finished. I also go tone of the deck sections for the front porch completed. It is coming along slowly but surely. i think I have scavenged enough materials to finish it up. I still need to find some roofing for the porch.


----------



## Virginiahalloween (Aug 10, 2009)

Dude, nice, i have a kinda same idea for halloween this year

in the spaces u could put something like kicking legs, or mabye if ur buget allows, make a opening mine shaft elevator type thing with zombies or skeletons in it

happy haunting


----------



## Virginiahalloween (Aug 10, 2009)

In the mine tunnel rooms u could do somethin like a mine elevator with an automatic door with skeletons or zombies inside


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

YHJ, you doing any better? 

You still taking some time off, or starting to feel the bug again?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

TK421 said:


> YHJ, you doing any better?
> 
> You still taking some time off, or starting to feel the bug again?


Oh I am completely done. i spent the last week in Los Angeles with LisaLisa and I decided I am probably not going to do a haunt. I will either go down there because she has a conference on the 30th, or I will stay here and check out other peoples yard haunt. I don't even have any urges to get back into it. Even for next year. Especially it being on a Sunday. I was actually only on here once the whole time I was down there. so I will have to get up to date on your progress.


----------



## redrom (Aug 25, 2008)

What the heck? Don't have any urges to get back into it. Dude you were rippin out wicked props. What happened?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

redrom said:


> What the heck? Don't have any urges to get back into it. Dude you were rippin out wicked props. What happened?


Yep. Most that work will have been for nothing. Some of it I will use some other time. Maybe next year. But, I definitely won't be doing the mine shaft theme. I kind of wish things would have worked out differently, but I am not even really bummed.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Major bummer. I really liked the way it was coming together. One of my hobbies is exploring abandoned mines (Underground Explorers - California Mine Exploring) so it really got my attention!

Hopefully you'll hit on a theme you can get into for next year and catch the bug again.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad you were able to spend some time with LisaLisa. Any chance you have to get together -- I completely understand.

We all need a break from time to time -- and sometimes our interests just change. I'm not nearly the motorcycle rider I once was. I still like to ride, but it's not the priority it once was.

Do what you love!


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Really looks good.. I like the MIB


----------

